# MUDDY COLD WATER WALLEYES



## ROD ERD (Oct 5, 2005)

Ice is off, river is flowing high into resavoir, reall of color- - - fish in 15-30 ft of water- water is 38 F
Need lure and color options, 
Real slow action on lime yellow jig tipped with worms
Any other options we should try, worm harness is producing nothing


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Have you tried the old stand by of a jig and a minnow. Once the water cools, minnows will often outproduce everything else.


----------



## ROD ERD (Oct 5, 2005)

how do you present minnows- - - here we aren't allowed to use live bait :beer:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

where is "here?"

:-?


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

They say pink is the best color for dark water...somthing to do with how much more visible it is then orange or yellow. Jigs and minnows are the way I go early. I dont use tails though, I feel tails can make a jig look too big makeing eyes pass them up.


----------



## ROD ERD (Oct 5, 2005)

Here is Eastern Washington, Fishing Lake Roosevelt, the Spokane Arm
Lots of fish, just haven't ever fished this early, water is off color, muddy, walleyes are almost wjhite in skin color now to match- -
No live minnows allowed, 
most active fish seem to be in the 12- 30 ft depth-
any help :beer:


----------



## atec (Jan 29, 2006)

Small minnow like plastic called " Walleye Assasin " ( Walmart has'm ) .Fished on a 3/8 oz. White or chartruess jighead might work . Water cold - too early for worms .


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

No minnows allowed ,man thats gotta suck.I would have to say if I couldn't use minnow,I would use berkly GULP! minnows in bright colors.Then tip them with a minnow head,if thats legal.Or just use a bright jig with a minnow head.One thing I would certainly not go home without trying is deep diving crankbaits trolled slowly up stream.If you can't get them deep enough try three way rigs.Crankbaits can be cold water killers.Slow,very slow is the ticket.Again use bright colors chartuese,with rattles would be my pick.


----------

